# Trying to get my ECM8000 calibrated. Any suggestions



## Julien43 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi Folks,

I have been trying to get some current information about how I can get my ECM8000 calibrated. I had it done about 11-12 years ago. I can't seem to locate the file. It was probably on a hard drive I trashed after I got everything I wanted, or thought I had.

Thanks for reading my post

Julien


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Did Cross Spectrum do the calibration? If so Herb may have records.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Julien43 (Nov 26, 2006)

It has been so long I don't remember. I did contact them and am awaiting a reply. I'll post whatever I learn.

Thanks
Julien


----------



## ctconger (Mar 10, 2012)

Julien43 said:


> It has been so long I don't remember. I did contact them and am awaiting a reply. I'll post whatever I learn.
> 
> Thanks
> Julien


No mic expert here but after this many years it has probably driftEd so far a. old cal file is not very useful. Cheap mics drift a lot. Probably better to just buy a new mic calibrated.


----------



## Julien43 (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks, CT,

Thanks for that information. Unfortunately, I just sent the ECM800 to Herb for a fresh full calibration at $80.
I should have gotten back to the thread to post information. 

Cross-Spectrum is still doing calibrations. Just shoot them an email with your concerns. Herb got back to me within a week.


----------



## ctconger (Mar 10, 2012)

Julien43 said:


> Thanks, CT,
> 
> Thanks for that information. Unfortunately, I just sent the ECM800 to Herb for a fresh full calibration at $80.
> I should have gotten back to the thread to post information.
> ...


No problem, it was not intended to make you feel bad. The mic drift likely stabilizes with age so a new cal on an old mic is probably better than a new mic being calibrated


----------



## Julien43 (Nov 26, 2006)

I appreciate your input. If it wasn't for knowledgeable people like you, people like me wouldn't have a clue. 

Thanks again


----------



## thumprchgo (Sep 28, 2017)

Julien43 said:


> I appreciate your input. If it wasn't for knowledgeable people like you, people like me wouldn't have a clue.


I agree with you. But at the Cross Spectrum site today I read they aren't calibrating ECM8000 mics "effective immediately" because their view is the mics have been deteriorating in quality. I bought a miniDSP Umik-1 calibrated by them, works great and they (CS Labs ) know their stuff, I think. 
-thumprchgo


----------



## Julien43 (Nov 26, 2006)

thumprchgo said:


> I read they aren't calibrating ECM8000 mics "effective immediately" because their view is the mics have been deteriorating in quality.
> -thumprchgo



I did read that also. They no longer offer calibrated ECM8000s, but they will calibrate them. I post the calibration results. I can't show it. The actual response of mine didn't look too bad. You can judge.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

To perhaps clarify a bit, Cross Spectrum used to acquire batches of ECM8000 mics, calibrate and sell them. That’s what they are no longer doing. However, if you send in a mic, Herb will calibrate it for you.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Julien43 (Nov 26, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> To perhaps clarify a bit, Cross Spectrum used to acquire batches of ECM8000 mics, calibrate and sell them. That’s what they are no longer doing. However, if you send in a mic, Herb will calibrate it for you.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks, Wayne. I didn't word my response very well.


----------



## the_clangers (Dec 2, 2013)

I know a lot of professional sound engineers who use this mic, because it is very cheap and is such a good knock off that it doesn't really need a specific calibration file. 

Their take is that if one is doing work that is that precise, one needs to spend the real money and get one of the industry standards. Otherwise, close enough is good enough.


----------

